# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Необычные поисковики

## Irina

*Необычные поисковики*

Разработчики альтернативных поисковых систем порой так далеко заходят в своих поисках нового универсального интерфейса, что, иногда трудно признать в web-странице поисковую машину. И тем не менее, это - поисковые системы. Необычные и странные, на первый взгляд...

*FindSounds.com - ищет звуки*

Этот ресурс предназначен для тех пользователей, которые находятся в творческом поиске. Ресурс позволяет искать звуковые файлы разных форматов - wav, mp3, aiff, au. В базе данных ресурса есть самые разнообразные звуки - крики животных, скрежет машин, звон, стук, сирены, жужжание насекомых, грохот взрывов и стрельбы, всплеск воды и т.д. Звуковые файлы могут искаться по разным критериям, например, по размеру, наличию двух или одного каналов звучания (стерео/моно), частоте дискретизации и разрядности звучания. В результатах поиска ресурс показывает не только ссылки на найденные файлы, но и их основные характеристики, а также показывает график амплитуды звука, по которой можно судить о характере звучания данного семпла.

База звуковых эффектов FindSounds может найти применение в самых разных областях - от разработки компьютерных игр и прочих приложений, до создания презентаций и всевозможных клипов. Поисковик может пригодиться, например тем, кто создает интерактивную web-графику и желает внести разнообразие на сайт, сопроводив нажатие элементов навигации страниц различными звуками.


*Gnod.net - подберет музыку, книги и фильмы по вкусу*

Когда у человека возникает желание почитать новую книгу, послушать какую-нибудь новую музыку или посмотреть фильм, он, как правило, обращается за советом к своему другу или знакомому, который в его глазах имеет авторитет. Однако найти того, кто согласился бы высказать свое мнение по данному вопросу, не так просто. Во-первых, не все любят давать советы, ведь рекомендуя что-то другому, человек берет на себя долю ответственности, и многих останавливает вопрос "А вдруг фильм, который я посоветую, ему не понравится?" Во-вторых, человек, который дает совет, должен понимать, что именно понравится собеседнику, а что - будет совершенно неинтересно. Ведь на вкус и цвет, как говорится…

Но есть более простой способ получить хороший совет - воспользоваться особым поисковиком, который сделан именно для этой цели. Итак, вы захотели послушать новую группу, но нет времени и желания искать хорошую музыку. Ресурс gnod.net поинтересуется у вас несколькими именами музыкальных исполнителей, которые вам нравятся, проведет анализ результатов и предложит свой вариант певца или группы, которая тоже должна вам понравиться.

Сервис имеет несколько баз данных - по музыкальным исполнителям, по фильмам, книгам и людям. Таким образом, ресурс вобрал в себя четыре сервиса: Gnod Music, Gnod Books, Gnod Movies и Flork. Последний сервис, Flork - это социальный эксперимент по обнаружению людей, которым интересно общаться друг с другом.

Мы с удовольствием протестировали музыкальный раздел этого сервиса и ввели трех исполнителей - Gerry and the Pacemakers, The Beatles и Hollies. Наша подборка не была случайной - эти три группы принадлежат к эпохе шестидесятых, к интересному явлению, которое носит название Британское вторжение (British Invasion). Все эти группы играли бит, и поисковик должен был предложить группу или исполнителя в том же стиле. Так и случилось. Результат, предложенный нам - это группа Archies, которая в конце шестидесятых была на устах у всех американцев со своей веселой песенкой Sugar Sugar.

Поиграв с поисковиком какое-то время, мы пришли к выводу, что gnod.net чаще дает правильный совет, а ошибается не очень часто. Для наглядности, результаты своего "совета" поисковик может предоставить в виде анимированного облака с названиями групп, авторов или фильмов. Базу данных можно пополнять самостоятельно, проводя "беседы" с поисковиком и отвечая на его вопросы в стиле "это мне нравится" или "это мне не нравится".


*Alldll.net - найдет файлы библиотек*

Этот поисковик мы рекомендуем вам сразу занести в закладки, так как рано или поздно он обязательно пригодится. Вероятно, каждому доводилось хотя бы раз столкнуться с проблемой отсутствия в системе какой-то библиотеки dll. Обычно это приводит к тому, что программы или игры отказываются запускаться, и на экране появляется сообщение "Couldn't find *****.dll". Причин тому может быть много, например, отсутствие файла может быть вызвано некорректным удалением ранее установленного приложения, случайным повреждением файла и т.д. Кроме того, разработчик мог просто не включить в дистрибутив своего продукта эту библиотеку.

Исправить ситуацию очень просто - достаточно найти в интернете недостающий файл, загрузить его и скопировать в директорию той программы, которая отказывается запускаться, либо в папку ..WINDOWSsystem32... Найти и скачать отсутствующий файл можно легко и быстро с помощью данного сервиса. Ресурс [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] представляет собой поисковую базу данных по наиболее популярным библиотекам dll. Файлы рассортированы по алфавиту, присутствует функция поиска. Искомый файл можно искать, даже если вам известно только приблизительное название библиотеки. Достаточно в поле запроса начать вводить текст, и в нижней части страницы появится огромный список файлов, которые начинаются с тех букв, которые были набраны.

----------


## Irina

*Medpoisk.ru - поиск медицинской информации*

Несмотря на то, что данная поисковая система использует движок поиска от Google, это ни в коей мере не снижает ее ценность. Medpoisk.ru - это универсальный поисковик, который предназначен для поиска исключительно на медицинских сайтах. Этот сайт - отличный инструмент для каждого медика и всех, кто желает получить ответ на любой вопрос из области медицины. Как лечить ту или иную болезнь, какие противопоказания у того или иного лекарства, к какому врачу обратиться - все это и многое другое можно узнать, "спросив" у поисковика. Поисковик включает в себя биржу труда и может использоваться для поиска работы среди медицинских работников. Ресурс также содержит каталог медицинских учреждений, рассортированных по регионам. Среди этих учреждений адреса клиник, медицинских центров разной направленности, родильные дома, диагностические центры, косметологические салоны и пр. Мы вам искренне желаем, чтобы этим поисковым сервисом вы пользовались исключительно из любопытства, а не по необходимости.


*Taggalaxy.de - поиск картинок и фотографий*

Возможно, вы слышали о популярном сервисе для обмена графическими файлами Flickr.com? Это тот самый сервис, который в 2007 году был заблокирован китайскими властями, после того как на его страницах появились фотографии печальных событий 1989 года на площади Тяньаньмэнь, расположенной в столице Китая Пекине. Flickr.com является одним из первых Web 2.0 сервисов, а число изображений, загружаемых на него пользователями, исчисляется миллиардами.

Количество картинок, загружаемых на серверы этого сервиса столь велико, что для того чтобы найти какое-то конкретное изображение в этом океане снимков и картин, необходима отдельная поисковая система. Сервис предлагает услугу поиска по изображениям, однако есть более интересный способ искать картинки - используя необычный поисковик taggalaxy.de.

Этот поисковый сервис представляет собой средство для поиска изображений на Flickr.com, с предварительным просмотром. А необычным его делает интерфейс поиска, который полностью сделан трехмерным. Процесс поиска по ключевому слову напоминает какую-то компьютерную игру - в космическом пространстве летают разные небесные тела, между которыми можно перемещаться в виртуальном мире.

После того, как будет выполнен запрос по ключевому слову, на экране возникнет система из солнца и планет, которые вращаются вокруг светила. Каждое небесное тело имеет свое предназначение и "подписано" словом. В центре галактики - солнце, ключевой запрос, все остальные тела - это вспомогательные слова, уточнения. Если щелкнуть мышью по солнцу, этот объект приблизится, и со всех сторон на него слетятся и окружат фотографии, содержание которых определено поисковым запросом. Эту трехмерную модель с фотографиями можно поворачивать в виртуальном пространстве, подробно рассматривая и выискивая интересующее изображение. После этого достаточно щелкнуть по картинке, чтобы она увеличилась в размере, и тогда ее можно будет лучше рассмотреть и почитать описание.

В процессе работы с этим поисковиком, можно использовать функцию скроллинга - она позволяет приближать или отдалять трехмерные планеты. Остальные планеты, которые видны в интерфейсе поисковика после запроса - это вспомогательные слова, позволяющие уточнить запрос. Например, если ввести в поле поиска "Sky", то среди уточняющих слов-планет будут слова "сlouds", "sunset", "blue" и другие схожие по смыслу тэги, которые пользователи указали при использовании сервиса Flickr.com. Недостатком поисковой системы можно считать то, что taggalaxy.de не поддерживает русский язык, поэтому запросы можно вводить только латиницей.

*
Nigma.ru - фильтрует результаты других поисковых систем*

Среди всех поисковых систем, которые можно встретить в интернете, существует особая группа поисковиков. Она отличается от всех остальных тем, что в них реализована функция мультипоиска, то есть одновременного поиска по нескольким поисковым системам. Одной из таких мультипоисковых систем является российский сервис Nigma.ru.

Nigma содержит собственную базу ресурсов, но помимо этого позволяет выполнять поиск сразу по всем наиболее популярным поисковым системам, в числе которых - Google, MSN, Yandex, Rambler, AltaVista, Yahoo и Aport. Механизм отбора результатов в этой поисковой машине отличается от большинства принятых методов обнаружения сайтов. Дело в том, что движок этого сервиса использует кластеризацию результатов. Что это означает? Представьте себе, что вы решили для себя выяснить, что такое "рендеринг". Сопоставив результаты в разных поисковых системах, движок Nigma.ru отобрал наиболее вероятные результаты и при этом в левой части окна, рядом со списком результатов поиска, отобразил так называемые кластеры - "визуализация", "создание", "система", "rendering", "процесс", "studio max", "компьютерной графики" и другие слова и словосочетания. Эти кластеры представляют собой тематическую группу найденных документов. Таким образом, можно быстро сузить круг поиска или конкретизировать поисковый запрос.

В Nigma.ru можно также использовать рубрики, чтобы ограничить область, из которой будут выбираться результаты - например, выполнять поиск только с учетом музыкальных ресурсов или вывести результаты только для изображений. Еще одна возможность этого сервиса может быть интересна школьникам и студентам. Nigma.ru предлагает сервисы Nigma-математика и Nigma-химия. Первый предназначен для быстрого решения простых уравнений и различных арифметических операций, второй позволяет работать с формулами химических реакций. Поисковый сервис распознает более тысячи физических, математических констант и единиц измерения, позволяя быстро выполнять преобразование из одной размерности в другую.

*
Searchme.com - поисковик с предпросмотром*

Всем известно, что для того чтобы найти конкретную информацию в сети, необходимо потратить немало времени. Просматривая результаты поиска, пользователь, в основном, открывает ресурсы наугад, не зная наверняка, найдет ли он на новой странице то, что его интересует, или это будет пустой тратой времени. Создатели поискового сервиса searchme.com задумались над этой проблемой и придумали ее оригинальное решение. Суть этого решения состояла в том, чтобы создать такую поисковую систему, в которой пользователь мог бы посмотреть на приблизительный эскиз страницы еще до ее загрузки. Это позволило бы составить дополнительное мнение о серьезности ресурса и о его содержании.

Реализация этой идеи была просто великолепной - созданный поисковик имеет красивый анимированный трехмерный интерфейс и показывает результаты поиска в виде анимированной ленты эскизов, уменьшенных скриншотов web-страниц, включающих в себя ключевое слово поиска. Ленту с результатами, подобно пленке со старыми негативами, можно прокручивать в окне браузера, используя специальный ползунок, расположенный под вереницей изображений. Эскизы мгновенно подгружаются, поэтому никаких "тормозов" с прорисовкой результатов не наблюдается. Особенно удобно работать с результатами поиска в полноэкранном режиме - тогда вполне можно разобрать даже текст статей на эскизах результатов. Чтобы оценить удобство этой системы, достаточно попробовать просмотреть новостные ресурсы. Фотографии к главным новостям на титульной странице web-издания, тут же дадут понять, какую новость на данном ресурсе считают наиболее важной.


*Torrent-finder.com - поиск торрентов*

Несмотря на все старания правообладателей музыки и видео закрыть любые сервисы по обмену мультимедийным контентом, в интернете по-прежнему есть место для тех, кто не видит в этом ничего плохого. Один из способов послушать новый музыкальный альбом или посмотреть недавно вышедший на экраны фильм - скачать себе его на жесткий диск, используя программу, работающую с протоколом BitTorrent. О достоинствах этого способа обмена данных знают практически все - распределенная передача данных между всеми пользователями снижает нагрузку и зависимость от каждого клиента сети. Но вот проблема - для того, чтобы загрузить любой файл при помощи BitTorrent, необходимо скачать файл торрент, который содержит информацию о раздаваемых пользователем файлах. В интернете есть множество ресурсов, которые собирают желающих поделиться с другими своими "сокровищами". Каждый такой ресурс имеет свой трекер - сервер, на котором хранятся файлы-торренты. Чтобы найти тот или иной файл среди тысяч и тысяч раздаваемых архивов, необходимо выполнить поиск соответствующего файла-торрента на этом трекере. Впрочем, интересующего файла может не оказаться. В таком случае придется искать другие трекеры и смотреть уже там, есть ли возможность загрузить разыскиваемый файл-торрент. На перебор сайта за сайтом часто тратится немало времени.

Выход - специализированный поисковик торрентов. Сайтов, которые ищут по торрент-ресурсам, в сети немало. Однако torrent-finder.com имеет перед остальными поисковыми системами неоспоримое преимущество - этот сервис позволяет искать файлы на огромном числе трекеров одновременно.


*Astronet.ru - астрономический поисковый сервис*

Этот ресурс предоставляет поиск информации по сайтам, чья тематика, так или иначе, имеет отношение к астрономии. Всего в базе данных поисковой системы около четырех сотен сайтов по астрономической тематике - сайты обсерваторий, любительские странички, библиотеки научной литературы и пр.

Тем, чья профессия связана с астрономией, можно только позавидовать - в изучении космических событий есть доля романтики. Ничто не кажется человеку столь интересным, как область неизведанного. Может быть, поэтому он так часто обращает свое внимание к космосу и пытается найти ответ на вечный вопрос "Есть ли жизнь во Вселенной?" Мы тоже не стали отличаться оригинальностью и попробовали задать поисковику легендарный вопрос "Есть ли жизнь на Марсе?" Ответов было так много, и все они были столь интересны, что, позабыв обо всем, мы погрузились в чтение гипотез и рассматривание фотографий и макетов марсианской поверхности.

Помимо функции поиска, на сайте есть масса других полезных сервисов, среди которых, например, есть Англо-Русско-Английский Астрономический словарь, биографический справочник с подробными сведениями обо всех ученых, которые внесли свой вклад в развитие астрономии, глоссарий астрономических терминов. Есть также удобная карта звездного неба, которая генерирует положение созвездий, в зависимости от широты и долготы точки наблюдения, а также времени суток.


*Friv.com - бесплатные игры на любой вкус!*

Поисковые сервисы нужны всем - и тем, кто использует их для написания диссертации, и тем, кто хочет узнать прогноз погоды или расписание поездов, и даже тем, кто выкроил пять минут свободного времени и хочет просто, что называется, повалять дурака, поиграть в какую-нибудь незамысловатую компьютерную игру. Для последней категории пользователей этот ресурс будет настоящим кладезем игр.

Это - не совсем поисковик, хотя именно так его называют западные обозреватели (Game search engine). Сайт friv.com представляет собой, скорее, каталог, сборник 264 игр на Flash, собранных на одной странице. Нажмите любую из красочных иконок и играйте на здоровье. На friv.com вы найдете любые "офисные забавы" - от тетриса и шахмат до квеста-бродилки и шутера. Сюжет многих игр сделан с большим юмором и, несомненно, понравится не только вам, но и вашим друзьям.

----------


## Irina

*VisualWorld.ru - поиск с ассоциативными связями*

Методика отбора правильных результатов у каждого поисковика своя, уникальная. Вот, например, эта поисковая система работает по принципу ассоциативности. Данный поисковик старается не только правильно отобрать web-ресурсы, соответствующие определенному запросу, но и подсказать ассоциативными словами направление поиска. Так, если ввести в поле запроса ключевое слово или словосочетание, результат, показываемый поисковой машиной, будет выглядеть как набор ассоциативных слов, семантическое облако, ну, и, разумеется, обычный список сайтов, отобранных поисковиком в результате поиска.

Отличительная особенность VisualWorld.ru - это визуализация ассоциативных связей, т.е. составление карты-диаграммы, демонстрирующей связи между словами, которые относятся к схожим темам. Этот граф поначалу может показаться чем-то непонятным и необычным, но после нескольких попыток поиска к нему привыкаешь и используешь его для сужения области поиска.

Поисковый сервис VisualWorld.ru может работать не только в режиме ассоциативного поиска, но и обычного. Для более быстрой работы с системой, существует "облегченная" версия сайта - viwo.ru.


*Briefly.ru - краткое содержание любой книги*

Можно долго спорить о том, умрет ли книга или нет, но факт остается фактом - сегодняшний читатель - это не тот, кто листает томик Лермонтова или Толстого, а, скорее, тот, кто еще умеет читать. Скоро библиофилом сможет считать себя каждый, кто знает что Бендер - это плод фантазии Ильфа и Петрова, а не герой "Футурамы", а Гомер - это вовсе не персонаж "Симпсонов", а вполне адекватный грек, живший пару тысяч лет назад.

Нам думается, что пропавший интерес к литературе - это явление временное, и наступят времена, когда люди вернутся к книгам. Ну а пока время диктует свои законы, и появляются такие ресурсы, как briefly.ru. Не нужно быть особенно прозорливым, чтобы догадаться, на кого рассчитан данный ресурс - конечно, на школьников и студентов. Зачем читать целую книгу, если можно в двух словах узнать, о чем там писал старина Метерлинк.

На сайте briefly.ru собрано большое количество кратких содержаний к разным книгам - от "Божественной комедии" Данте Алигьери до "Гамлета" Шекспира и "Тихого Дона" Шолохова.

Содержание произведений рассортировано на сайте по авторам, есть функция поиска. Нужно отдать должное создателям этого ресурса - они очень тщательно подошли к подбору текста для пересказа, поэтому большинство произведений пересказано литературным языком, все понятно и… интересно. Ну что ж, быть может, среди тех, кто ознакомится с содержанием этих книг, найдется и такой, кто захочет узнать книгу, прочитав ее в оригинале. И не с экрана КПК или ноутбука, а с белых листов обычной книги, пока еще есть такая возможность.


*Videoinet.ru - поиск по видеороликам*

Этот сервис выполняет поиск видео по различным онлайновым хранилищам видео, как отечественным, например RuTube.ru, так и по зарубежным.

Всем известно, что самый большой видеоархив - это сервис YouTube. Однако на практике оказывается, что наши отечественные сервисы для хранения видеороликов мало в чем уступают, а кое в чем и лучше сервиса, принадлежащего Google. Во-первых, отечественные сервисы более демократичны к выкладываемому видео - к счастью, в нашей стране пока никому не приходит в голову подавать в суд за то, что в сеть на всеобщее обозрение выложен музыкальный клип или фрагмент нового блокбастера. Во-вторых, содержание клипов, которые загружают на сервер наши пользователи, нам более близко и понятно. Вот, например, репортаж с одного из телеканалов, ставший уже документальным, о событиях, предварявших приезд на Украину сэра Пола Маккартни - оказывается, есть на Закарпатье село Битля, в котором местные гуцулы готовят "гарну писню" для одного из "Битлз". А вот - другой ролик, где пьяный преподаватель одного из столичных вузов пытается провести лекцию. Шанс увидеть подобное на YouTube гораздо ниже - это то, что близко нашему зрителю, это - наш менталитет.

Поиск на сервисе videoinet.ru можно выполнять по тегам, по рейтингу и ключевым словам, которые имеют отношение к содержанию клипа. Сервис позволяет делать закладки и составлять из видеоклипов списки воспроизведения.


*Kartoo.com - поиск с картой результатов*

В ситуации, когда долгий поиск в Интернете не принес никакого положительного результата, логично предположить, что поисковый запрос был сделан не совсем удачно и его стоит сформулировать как-то по-другому. Но чем дольше пользователь перебирает страницы, тем труднее ему включить воображение и придумать, как иначе описать свою проблему одним-двумя словами. В этом случае нужно просто переключиться и попробовать какой-нибудь совершенно другой поисковый сервис, например, kartoo.com.

Одно только наличие необычного интерфейса поискового ресурса может подтолкнуть пользователя к идее сформулировать свой запрос по-новому. А если учесть при этом, что результаты будут совсем не те, что выдавал предыдущий поисковик, можно предположить, что шансы найти ответ в этом случае будут выше.

Поисковый сервис совершенно не похож на обычные поисковые машины - его внешний вид больше напоминает окно какого-то приложения. После ввода слова-запроса, в окне "приложения" появляется анимированный персонаж, который развлекает пользователя, пока результаты подготавливаются к выводу на экран. Далее следует построение карты Интернета, которая определяет связи между смысловым содержанием различных ресурсов. По этой карте хорошо видно, какая область ближе всего к тематике выбранного ресурса и где следует искать информацию. Интересно, что показанные на карте связи можно редактировать, определяя тем самым область поиска. На карте интернет-ресурсов сайты отмечены разными иконками - те, которые имеют больший размер иконки, скорее соответствуют поисковому запросу. Пользоваться поисковой системой kartoo.com очень непривычно, особенно вначале. Но, тем не менее, к некоторым возможностям поиска привыкаешь мгновенно - например, очень удобные пиктограммы сайтов, которые дают возможность судить о том, просматривал ты эту страницу или нет. Также поисковая система хранит историю запросов, что очень удобно, если необходимо вернуться к какому-то результату. Для этого можно просмотреть список слов, запрашиваемых в поисковике, и вспомнить, какой именно привел к тому или иному ресурсу. Поисковик, к сожалению, плохо работает с русским текстом. Поиск может производиться в одном из трех режимов - по всему интернету, только по англоязычным страницам и с использованием "родительского" фильтра. Когда страниц, соответствующих запросу, поисковая система обнаруживает много, результаты поиска делятся на страницы (как в любом поисковике) и для каждой из них создается своя карта Интернета. Любая карта результатов может быть сохранена и затем заново использована для поиска.


*Webbrain.com - конкретизация области поиска*

Визуальное представление результатов поиска - это частое явление среди альтернативных поисковых систем. Наиболее близкий и понятный способ демонстрации области поиска - это диаграмма, которую, так или иначе, обыгрывают в необычных интерфейсах создатели альтернативных поисковиков. Сервис webbrain.com - это попытка сделать поисковую систему, в которой пользователь мог бы не только перебирать подряд результаты, но и выбирать направление поиска. Работает поисковый сервис очень просто. Пользователь вводит запрос, после чего в верхней части страницы строится диаграмма слов, определяющих смысловую область поиска, а в нижней части окна браузера показывается стандартный список сайтов, отвечающих требованию запроса. В центре диаграммы ключевое слово, наиболее близко соответствующее тематике запроса. Иногда по центральному слову можно судить, насколько "правильно" поисковая система идентифицировала смысл запроса. Например, если ввести "3dnews.ru", в центр диаграммы система ставит игры. Ну что ж, это верно, хотя, по правде сказать, нам кажется, что логичнее было бы увидеть в центре диаграммы другое слово, например "свежие IT-новости" или "компьютер".

Неточность результатов этого поисковика объясняется скудной базой проиндексированных сайтов, однако сама идея интересна и, возможно, когда-нибудь получит продолжение. Для того, чтобы можно было работать с webbrain.com, необходимо иметь установленный компонент Java Virtual Maсhine, Internet Explorer, Firefox или Netscape.


*Agakids.ru - детский поисковик*

Когда ребенок стремится изучать компьютер - это нужно всячески поощрять. Но давать ему самостоятельно искать ответы на свои вопросы в Google или подобном "взрослом" поисковике не стоит. Ведь даже если поисковый движок имеет функцию ограничения результатов поиска с учетом нежелательного содержания, то это означает лишь то, что при включенном фильтре порнография и насилие не исчезнут полностью, а будут встречаться на страницах результатов реже. Гарантировать же полностью "чистый" список результатов не может ни один поисковый сервис. Не решают до конца эту проблему и программы для родительского контроля.

Но есть один очень хороший выход из положения - предложить ребенку поработать со специальным детским поисковиком agakids.ru. Этот сервис устроен таким образом, что осуществляет поиск исключительно по тем ресурсам, которые были добавлены в базу данных agakids.ru и были одобрены создателями сервиса. Поисковый сервис может найти полезную информацию и для родителей - расскажет, как правильно воспитывать детей, как заботиться об их здоровье и т.д. На сайте работает и детское интернет-радио, которое транслирует в эфир разные сказки, детские песни, рассказы и многое другое.

Чтобы ребенку было интересно использовать этот поисковик, работа с результатами может происходить в режиме визуального поиска, когда найденные странички показываются в виде красивой анимированной серии картинок-скриншотов заглавной страницы сайтов. Взрослым же, наверное, будет удобнее работать в текстовом режиме.


*Eyeplorer.com - поиск в онлайновой энциклопедии*

Создавая этот необычный поисковый движок, создатели стремились сделать его как можно более "умным", способным точно настраиваться на поисковый вопрос. Решив, что нет более универсальной базы, чем та, которая содержится в энциклопедических статьях, создатели сервиса пришли к выводу, что новый поисковик следует создавать на основе Википедии - популярной онлайновой энциклопедии. Созданный немецкими программистами, eyeplorer.com визуализирует результаты поиска и дает возможность конкретизировать поиск. Eyeplorer.com - очень удобный инструмент, для того, чтобы быстро найти краткие сведения в определенной области.

Поисковая система выглядит как круговая диаграмма. В центре этой диаграммы находится окно поиска. После того, как запрос выполнен, на этой диаграмме начинают отмечаться точками результаты поиска, причем эти результаты выглядят как тэги-ссылки, помогающие пользователю раскрыть суть вопроса. Ссылки в этой диаграмме ведут на страницы онлайновой энциклопедии. Для большего удобства масштаб диаграммы можно менять, используя для этого специальный ползунок. Любой тэг, перемещенный в поле запроса, автоматически запускает новый поиск, и диаграмма перестраивает карту результатов. Поисковый запрос можно уточнять, добавляя дополнительные слова, уточняющие суть вопроса. Справа от этой диаграммы имеется блокнот, на который можно перетаскивать комментарии-ссылки к тэгам диаграммы, своего рода закладки онлайн.


*Picollator.ru - поиск по содержимому картинок*

Когда вы вводите запрос на большинстве популярных поисковых систем, предлагающих поиск графических файлов, вы получаете результаты, основанные на том, какой текст встречается на странице, а также на названиях файлов. А вот менее известный поисковик Picollator работает совершенно по-другому. Эта система идентифицирует то, что изображено на картинках. Естественно, что при таком подходе и поисковый запрос должен формулироваться не в виде слова или словосочетания, а быть картинкой.

Именно так и есть: загрузите на сервер фотографию или укажите ссылку на сайт, куда она уже загружена, и спустя несколько секунд вы увидите эскизы изображений, похожих на загруженное фото. Сервис имеет некоторые ограничения: он работает только с фотографиями людей. К тому же, чтобы получить приемлемый результат, исходное фото должно быть хорошего качества - лицо человека на нем должно быть хорошо видно, также желательно, чтобы он не было повернуто.


*Kwmap.net - предложит направления поиска*

Слоган этого сайта под поисковой формой "Keymap of whole Internet" полностью соответствует сути этой поисковой машины. Сервис kwmap.net визуализирует найденные результаты самым простым и наглядным образом, какой только можно придумать - в виде карты дорог, чем-то напоминающей карту метрополитена. Узловые точки этой карты - это ключевые слова, найденные поисковой системой. Точка на пересечении путей - это центральное слово, то самое, которое было введено в поле запроса поисковой машины.


Поисковая машина отчасти выполняет работу пользователя - в случае неудовлетворительного результата, можно не ломать голову над тем, какой вопрос задать более точно - достаточно взглянуть на визуальное представление результатов поиска и выбрать одно из ключевых слов. Иными словами, используя эти ключевые выражения, можно управлять направлением поиска.

----------


## Irina

*VisualWorld.ru - поиск с ассоциативными связями*

Методика отбора правильных результатов у каждого поисковика своя, уникальная. Вот, например, эта поисковая система работает по принципу ассоциативности. Данный поисковик старается не только правильно отобрать web-ресурсы, соответствующие определенному запросу, но и подсказать ассоциативными словами направление поиска. Так, если ввести в поле запроса ключевое слово или словосочетание, результат, показываемый поисковой машиной, будет выглядеть как набор ассоциативных слов, семантическое облако, ну, и, разумеется, обычный список сайтов, отобранных поисковиком в результате поиска.

Отличительная особенность VisualWorld.ru - это визуализация ассоциативных связей, т.е. составление карты-диаграммы, демонстрирующей связи между словами, которые относятся к схожим темам. Этот граф поначалу может показаться чем-то непонятным и необычным, но после нескольких попыток поиска к нему привыкаешь и используешь его для сужения области поиска.

Поисковый сервис VisualWorld.ru может работать не только в режиме ассоциативного поиска, но и обычного. Для более быстрой работы с системой, существует "облегченная" версия сайта - viwo.ru.


*Briefly.ru - краткое содержание любой книги*

Можно долго спорить о том, умрет ли книга или нет, но факт остается фактом - сегодняшний читатель - это не тот, кто листает томик Лермонтова или Толстого, а, скорее, тот, кто еще умеет читать. Скоро библиофилом сможет считать себя каждый, кто знает что Бендер - это плод фантазии Ильфа и Петрова, а не герой "Футурамы", а Гомер - это вовсе не персонаж "Симпсонов", а вполне адекватный грек, живший пару тысяч лет назад.

Нам думается, что пропавший интерес к литературе - это явление временное, и наступят времена, когда люди вернутся к книгам. Ну а пока время диктует свои законы, и появляются такие ресурсы, как briefly.ru. Не нужно быть особенно прозорливым, чтобы догадаться, на кого рассчитан данный ресурс - конечно, на школьников и студентов. Зачем читать целую книгу, если можно в двух словах узнать, о чем там писал старина Метерлинк.

На сайте briefly.ru собрано большое количество кратких содержаний к разным книгам - от "Божественной комедии" Данте Алигьери до "Гамлета" Шекспира и "Тихого Дона" Шолохова.

Содержание произведений рассортировано на сайте по авторам, есть функция поиска. Нужно отдать должное создателям этого ресурса - они очень тщательно подошли к подбору текста для пересказа, поэтому большинство произведений пересказано литературным языком, все понятно и… интересно. Ну что ж, быть может, среди тех, кто ознакомится с содержанием этих книг, найдется и такой, кто захочет узнать книгу, прочитав ее в оригинале. И не с экрана КПК или ноутбука, а с белых листов обычной книги, пока еще есть такая возможность.


*Videoinet.ru - поиск по видеороликам*

Этот сервис выполняет поиск видео по различным онлайновым хранилищам видео, как отечественным, например RuTube.ru, так и по зарубежным.

Всем известно, что самый большой видеоархив - это сервис YouTube. Однако на практике оказывается, что наши отечественные сервисы для хранения видеороликов мало в чем уступают, а кое в чем и лучше сервиса, принадлежащего Google. Во-первых, отечественные сервисы более демократичны к выкладываемому видео - к счастью, в нашей стране пока никому не приходит в голову подавать в суд за то, что в сеть на всеобщее обозрение выложен музыкальный клип или фрагмент нового блокбастера. Во-вторых, содержание клипов, которые загружают на сервер наши пользователи, нам более близко и понятно. Вот, например, репортаж с одного из телеканалов, ставший уже документальным, о событиях, предварявших приезд на Украину сэра Пола Маккартни - оказывается, есть на Закарпатье село Битля, в котором местные гуцулы готовят "гарну писню" для одного из "Битлз". А вот - другой ролик, где пьяный преподаватель одного из столичных вузов пытается провести лекцию. Шанс увидеть подобное на YouTube гораздо ниже - это то, что близко нашему зрителю, это - наш менталитет.

Поиск на сервисе videoinet.ru можно выполнять по тегам, по рейтингу и ключевым словам, которые имеют отношение к содержанию клипа. Сервис позволяет делать закладки и составлять из видеоклипов списки воспроизведения.


*Kartoo.com - поиск с картой результатов*

В ситуации, когда долгий поиск в Интернете не принес никакого положительного результата, логично предположить, что поисковый запрос был сделан не совсем удачно и его стоит сформулировать как-то по-другому. Но чем дольше пользователь перебирает страницы, тем труднее ему включить воображение и придумать, как иначе описать свою проблему одним-двумя словами. В этом случае нужно просто переключиться и попробовать какой-нибудь совершенно другой поисковый сервис, например, kartoo.com.

Одно только наличие необычного интерфейса поискового ресурса может подтолкнуть пользователя к идее сформулировать свой запрос по-новому. А если учесть при этом, что результаты будут совсем не те, что выдавал предыдущий поисковик, можно предположить, что шансы найти ответ в этом случае будут выше.

Поисковый сервис совершенно не похож на обычные поисковые машины - его внешний вид больше напоминает окно какого-то приложения. После ввода слова-запроса, в окне "приложения" появляется анимированный персонаж, который развлекает пользователя, пока результаты подготавливаются к выводу на экран. Далее следует построение карты Интернета, которая определяет связи между смысловым содержанием различных ресурсов. По этой карте хорошо видно, какая область ближе всего к тематике выбранного ресурса и где следует искать информацию. Интересно, что показанные на карте связи можно редактировать, определяя тем самым область поиска. На карте интернет-ресурсов сайты отмечены разными иконками - те, которые имеют больший размер иконки, скорее соответствуют поисковому запросу. Пользоваться поисковой системой kartoo.com очень непривычно, особенно вначале. Но, тем не менее, к некоторым возможностям поиска привыкаешь мгновенно - например, очень удобные пиктограммы сайтов, которые дают возможность судить о том, просматривал ты эту страницу или нет. Также поисковая система хранит историю запросов, что очень удобно, если необходимо вернуться к какому-то результату. Для этого можно просмотреть список слов, запрашиваемых в поисковике, и вспомнить, какой именно привел к тому или иному ресурсу. Поисковик, к сожалению, плохо работает с русским текстом. Поиск может производиться в одном из трех режимов - по всему интернету, только по англоязычным страницам и с использованием "родительского" фильтра. Когда страниц, соответствующих запросу, поисковая система обнаруживает много, результаты поиска делятся на страницы (как в любом поисковике) и для каждой из них создается своя карта Интернета. Любая карта результатов может быть сохранена и затем заново использована для поиска.


*Webbrain.com - конкретизация области поиска*

Визуальное представление результатов поиска - это частое явление среди альтернативных поисковых систем. Наиболее близкий и понятный способ демонстрации области поиска - это диаграмма, которую, так или иначе, обыгрывают в необычных интерфейсах создатели альтернативных поисковиков. Сервис webbrain.com - это попытка сделать поисковую систему, в которой пользователь мог бы не только перебирать подряд результаты, но и выбирать направление поиска. Работает поисковый сервис очень просто. Пользователь вводит запрос, после чего в верхней части страницы строится диаграмма слов, определяющих смысловую область поиска, а в нижней части окна браузера показывается стандартный список сайтов, отвечающих требованию запроса. В центре диаграммы ключевое слово, наиболее близко соответствующее тематике запроса. Иногда по центральному слову можно судить, насколько "правильно" поисковая система идентифицировала смысл запроса. Например, если ввести "3dnews.ru", в центр диаграммы система ставит игры. Ну что ж, это верно, хотя, по правде сказать, нам кажется, что логичнее было бы увидеть в центре диаграммы другое слово, например "свежие IT-новости" или "компьютер".

Неточность результатов этого поисковика объясняется скудной базой проиндексированных сайтов, однако сама идея интересна и, возможно, когда-нибудь получит продолжение. Для того, чтобы можно было работать с webbrain.com, необходимо иметь установленный компонент Java Virtual Maсhine, Internet Explorer, Firefox или Netscape.

----------


## Irina

*Agakids.ru - детский поисковик*

Когда ребенок стремится изучать компьютер - это нужно всячески поощрять. Но давать ему самостоятельно искать ответы на свои вопросы в Google или подобном "взрослом" поисковике не стоит. Ведь даже если поисковый движок имеет функцию ограничения результатов поиска с учетом нежелательного содержания, то это означает лишь то, что при включенном фильтре порнография и насилие не исчезнут полностью, а будут встречаться на страницах результатов реже. Гарантировать же полностью "чистый" список результатов не может ни один поисковый сервис. Не решают до конца эту проблему и программы для родительского контроля.

Но есть один очень хороший выход из положения - предложить ребенку поработать со специальным детским поисковиком agakids.ru. Этот сервис устроен таким образом, что осуществляет поиск исключительно по тем ресурсам, которые были добавлены в базу данных agakids.ru и были одобрены создателями сервиса. Поисковый сервис может найти полезную информацию и для родителей - расскажет, как правильно воспитывать детей, как заботиться об их здоровье и т.д. На сайте работает и детское интернет-радио, которое транслирует в эфир разные сказки, детские песни, рассказы и многое другое.

Чтобы ребенку было интересно использовать этот поисковик, работа с результатами может происходить в режиме визуального поиска, когда найденные странички показываются в виде красивой анимированной серии картинок-скриншотов заглавной страницы сайтов. Взрослым же, наверное, будет удобнее работать в текстовом режиме.


*Eyeplorer.com - поиск в онлайновой энциклопедии*

Создавая этот необычный поисковый движок, создатели стремились сделать его как можно более "умным", способным точно настраиваться на поисковый вопрос. Решив, что нет более универсальной базы, чем та, которая содержится в энциклопедических статьях, создатели сервиса пришли к выводу, что новый поисковик следует создавать на основе Википедии - популярной онлайновой энциклопедии. Созданный немецкими программистами, eyeplorer.com визуализирует результаты поиска и дает возможность конкретизировать поиск. Eyeplorer.com - очень удобный инструмент, для того, чтобы быстро найти краткие сведения в определенной области.

Поисковая система выглядит как круговая диаграмма. В центре этой диаграммы находится окно поиска. После того, как запрос выполнен, на этой диаграмме начинают отмечаться точками результаты поиска, причем эти результаты выглядят как тэги-ссылки, помогающие пользователю раскрыть суть вопроса. Ссылки в этой диаграмме ведут на страницы онлайновой энциклопедии. Для большего удобства масштаб диаграммы можно менять, используя для этого специальный ползунок. Любой тэг, перемещенный в поле запроса, автоматически запускает новый поиск, и диаграмма перестраивает карту результатов. Поисковый запрос можно уточнять, добавляя дополнительные слова, уточняющие суть вопроса. Справа от этой диаграммы имеется блокнот, на который можно перетаскивать комментарии-ссылки к тэгам диаграммы, своего рода закладки онлайн.


*Picollator.ru - поиск по содержимому картинок*

Когда вы вводите запрос на большинстве популярных поисковых систем, предлагающих поиск графических файлов, вы получаете результаты, основанные на том, какой текст встречается на странице, а также на названиях файлов. А вот менее известный поисковик Picollator работает совершенно по-другому. Эта система идентифицирует то, что изображено на картинках. Естественно, что при таком подходе и поисковый запрос должен формулироваться не в виде слова или словосочетания, а быть картинкой.

Именно так и есть: загрузите на сервер фотографию или укажите ссылку на сайт, куда она уже загружена, и спустя несколько секунд вы увидите эскизы изображений, похожих на загруженное фото. Сервис имеет некоторые ограничения: он работает только с фотографиями людей. К тому же, чтобы получить приемлемый результат, исходное фото должно быть хорошего качества - лицо человека на нем должно быть хорошо видно, также желательно, чтобы он не было повернуто.


*Kwmap.net - предложит направления поиска*

Слоган этого сайта под поисковой формой "Keymap of whole Internet" полностью соответствует сути этой поисковой машины. Сервис kwmap.net визуализирует найденные результаты самым простым и наглядным образом, какой только можно придумать - в виде карты дорог, чем-то напоминающей карту метрополитена. Узловые точки этой карты - это ключевые слова, найденные поисковой системой. Точка на пересечении путей - это центральное слово, то самое, которое было введено в поле запроса поисковой машины.


Поисковая машина отчасти выполняет работу пользователя - в случае неудовлетворительного результата, можно не ломать голову над тем, какой вопрос задать более точно - достаточно взглянуть на визуальное представление результатов поиска и выбрать одно из ключевых слов. Иными словами, используя эти ключевые выражения, можно управлять направлением поиска.

----------


## Sanych

Интересная штукена, может пригодится когда

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, роликов библиотека хорошая!

----------


## Irina

я не по всем лазила, мне например очень понравилась идея детского поисковика - очень полезно для маленьких детей или внуков))) И сделан он интересно и красочно.

----------

